

Startup Quote: Joshua Schachter, founder, Delicious - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2639791658

======
raychancc
Reduce. Do as little as possible to get what you have to get done.

\- Joshua Schachter (@joshu)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2639791658>

